# fix knot in shoulder so can return to beast mode



## therealkozmo (May 3, 2017)

My left shoulder keeps getting a knot in it and its inhibiting my train inhibiting my gains. I've been stretching it. Foam rolling it. Tennis balling it. Anyone have experience fixing a shoulder issue


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2017)

what do you think the cause of it is? I used to get bad pains in my rotator cuff area, fixed it by changing my bench press form. I do occasionally have shoulder pain during my first rep on shoulder pressing and after the set but I push those ****ers hard. ever tried running deca to see if that helps?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2017)

Where is the knot? U sure its a knot and not injured?

U try something harder than a tennis ball? Tennis ball is kinda useless.


----------



## therealkozmo (May 3, 2017)

weak back muscles in comparison to chest. Haven't tried deca yet


----------



## therealkozmo (May 3, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Where is the knot? U sure its a knot and not injured?
> 
> U try something harder than a tennis ball? Tennis ball is kinda useless.


it actually was the ball that the trainers use so slightly harder then tennis ball. I'm not sure. The Trainer I asked said if it was impingement I would probably be in a lot more pain. its right in the center of my shoulder.


----------



## IHI (May 3, 2017)

Tennis ball is too soft to dig in, tried it at home waiting for my la cross ball to show up that i use in PT. Huge difference in hardness and digging on muscle ability. Was only like $6 on amazon if i recall.

a good stretching and rolling out the shoulder AND back is about all you can do muscle wise.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 3, 2017)

I get a deep tissue massage about once per month. If you have a knot, it will come out with a deep tissue massage. It hurts but IMO, it is also one of the best kept secrets to aiding in muscle recovery ie growth.


----------



## IHI (May 3, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I get a deep tissue massage about once per month. If you have a knot, it will come out with a deep tissue massage. It hurts but IMO, it is also one of the best kept secrets to aiding in muscle recovery ie growth.



Wondered why my wifes va jay jay was getting so big

ive never had a deep tissue massage other than when i was having neck/back issues and a new (great/honest) chiro i tried got into the deep tissue and found some knots; and brotha you aint a lieing, i was about in tears as she worked that bitch out..dang

then even thru all this pt ive been doing pre and post surgery, it amazes me how my shoulder will start to kill me pain wise or be so exhausted after suoer setting everything i have to do...theyd toss me the la cross ball and tell me to roll it out for a few minutes and i can feel the rough consistency inside as i roll it out and eventually becomes smooth. Then its like somebody hit a reaet button on my shoulder muscles and i wont say theyre 100% ready for action after the 2 minute roll out, but darn near.


----------



## therealkozmo (May 3, 2017)

I agree when you find someone that actually knows how to do trigger point and deep tissue I feel like a new man. Best masseuse I've had was blind. She sees with her hands. We need to pass a law that only blind people can do deep tissue and trigger point massage


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2017)

Get a lacrosse ball deep into all parts of the delt. Then roll out your entire arm ( bi tri and forearm) with a barbell. That knot will come.


----------

